# Hello Buzz



## kadzukes (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, CC. What's the expiration on the coupon code?
Thanks.


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

We will go through the end of September for sure, beyond that no promises. 

I will be making the trek to the Rogue next week. Feel free to contact my staff via our toll free number or using [email protected] or [email protected] 

Do I take the 14' down the fishladder or over Rainey Falls ?


----------



## Domar Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

Our group of 12 (including 6 from Flagstaff) ran the Rogue 3 weeks ago. We elected the Fish Ladder for the following reasons:

Rainey Falls is on day one of the trip. We didn't want to risk the serious loss of gear and supplies before we got to our first camp.

No one in our group had ever been there before, so hard to know what to look for.

The Fish Ladder is on river right, but if you run the falls you need to scout river left.

We think the falls might be entertaining to attempt for fun in an unloaded boat if you have solid local experienced boaters who have done it before.

The Fish Ladder was a lot more interesting than we expected. Too narrow to ever get the oar blades to do anything useful. Just an out-of-control slalom down a water-park chute full of rocks. Total pinball action. Next time we would bring a couple of paddles to try for some sort of steering.

BTW, water level was around 4000 CFS on our trip. The Falls looked huge to us, and we are all Grand Canyon boaters.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Scout the falls, but run the fish ladder. keep your rafts far enough upstream to easily get over to the river right fish ladder entrance. The entrance is narrow, rocky and has some blind spots. Best advice is to get lined up at the top with oars and then ship the oars toward the raft stern to keep the injury factor low. Having a couple of paddles in the bow is good advice. If you are lucky, it is a fun ride. If not be prepared to do what ever is required. If possible have some sort of signals so following rafts do not come down the Fish Ladder till you are clear. Fish Ladder looks scary but our 16 foot loaded gear raft did a couple spins and dosey do moves all the way down one year and other than big eyes it just bounced down.

Rogue is awesome river. Blossom Bar is worth a scout from the high bluffs river right. Lots of you tubes of the classic run on river left entrance. The key move is to hit the eddy just above the Picket Fence. Couple more moves to make but key is to miss that picket fence.

I have been blessed to run it twice and both times saw bears below Blossom Bar and one time at the put in. So, keep a clean camp and nothing in your sleeping tent that will attract bears. Have not had to use mine, but I have a brand name bear spray that I take just in case. Rogue bears are very accustomed to us humans, so be aware of that.


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

*Bear Spray huh*

Bear Spray huh, good idea anyone know an outfitter up there that has some ? We were going to stop by Orange Torpedo and Rogue Wilderness for sure. 

I have a fire extinguisher guy that will put Cayenne in an extinguisher, but I just don't have time.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I've never been to the Rogue, but I gotta say, I'd have a hard time hauling my boat that far just to have it pinball down some dang fish ladder. Push me into the Falls!

However, your caution is understood: Rainey Falls is on day one of the trip. We didn't want to risk the serious loss of gear and supplies before we got to our first camp.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Check the hunting stores around Flagstaff they might have bear spray


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice looking coolers, love the photo of the 700 qt one!


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

*Rogue Wrap Up*

Thanks for all the advice. We met some great locals, and yes we had two 14' boats flip in Rainey, the last two boats opted for the fish ladder. 

Blossom Bar was worth scouting, but if you kept the right line it wasn't to harsh at that flow. I could see were a higher flow and a bigger eddy fence would make the Picket Fence a daunting adversary.

We also had three bears eyeballing us for quite awhile on the last night. It probably didn't help that someone in our party was wearing a bear suit. 

Anyone who gets the chance to run in that part of the country is a fortunate person indeed. I look forward to another trip up there with the whole family.


----------

